# Terapod King of Kings Winners



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Firstly I would like to thank Terapod for Sponsoring this Competition. Why not visit them over on there Site to see what they have to offer.

And the Winners are(in no particular order):

*mattymcguire95* with:

"Terapod Is the King of vivariums because.." santa clause put them on the nice list compared to other company's who are on the naughty list

*Se7enS1ns* with:

Terapod is the King of vivariums because they're fit for Royals...

Budum-tsh. 


*Fishboy *with:

Terapod is the Kiing of Vivariums because....

All that is vivaria is not exotic
Not all snakes who slither are lost
The build is strong and does not wither
Warm environment is not reached by the frost
From the flatpack a home shall be erected
A light from the bulb guard shall spring
Renewed shall be a build that was perfected
The Terapod shall be king!

Thank you to all that entered.

Simon
Administrator.


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations.

I'm determined to win one of these bad boys, who do i need to bribe?

(i don't mind testing a 3ft tall black one if you want to enter into the christmas spirit  )


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

iPHAILZ said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I'm determined to win one of these bad boys, who do i need to bribe?


I'm sure soon, very very soon in fact you will have chance to win one if thes fantastic Vivariums from the wonderful Terapod. If I could just think up another competition.:whistling2:

Simon
Administrator.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

All winners have been PM'ed We need your details asap to get these out to you before Christmas  

congratz on winning  

: victory: - Max


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Terapod! :2thumb:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

HAHA! THANKS TERAPOD! :flrt:

i enjoyed writing that one because i'm a bit 

*OBSESSED* :lol2:

This is gonna be an upgrade for my kayaudi SD retic, he was up for sale but i think he is staying now :flrt:


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Well done guys!!! 


(Terapod you broke my heart...)


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

I get this from a lot of chicks. Sorry man this just isn't the right time for me.

(Terapod actually loves everyone, even our competition) :flrt:



Tanzer said:


> Well done guys!!!
> 
> 
> (Terapod you broke my heart...)


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Terapod said:


> I get this from a lot of chicks. Sorry man this just isn't the right time for me.
> 
> (Terapod actually loves everyone, even our competition) :flrt:


You have competition?:gasp:

I actually think that Se7enS1ns's competition entry will make a good line on a Terapod T-Shirt. If you use Fishboys you'd need a XXXXXXXXXXXXL T-Shirt to put it on, man that guy can waffle.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Apparently so :Na_Na_Na_Na: mmmm waffles :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



kato said:


> You have competition?:gasp:
> 
> I actually think that Se7enS1ns's competition entry will make a good line on a Terapod T-Shirt. If you use Fishboys you'd need a XXXXXXXXXXXXL T-Shirt to put it on, man that guy can waffle.


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

I reckon I am actually going to put my biggest ballsy female Royal in it I think : victory:


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Terapod said:


> I get this from a lot of chicks. Sorry man this just isn't the right time for me.
> 
> (Terapod actually loves everyone, even our competition) :flrt:


You mean to say of course, it's not me but you? 


Hehe will just have to stalk Kato for the next competition (a black viv will be mine -thunder rolls, lightning crackles, manic laughter :crazy: ) :whistling2:


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

dam thought I was a cert for that as I was on a roll from winning the last comp....

seriously though well done all..have a great xmas....

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mattymcguire95 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wooo thanks terapod, got home today and it has arrived


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats winners.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

mattymcguire95 said:


> Wooo thanks terapod, got home today and it has arrived


That is cracking news. To win less than a day and a half a go and have your prize of a Vivarium of your size and colour choosing and delivered less than a week before Christmas is absolutely amazing. Those guys at Terapod certainly are on the ball.:2thumb:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine arrived too. Couldn't believe how quick :gasp:

Slight courier dents in the box made me nervous about the glass panels...










I had some help unpacking and the wood looked undamaged....











Removed the first panel and was presented with neatly packaged accessories and lovely clear instructions....











The way the glass was protected it probably would have survived Hiroshima....












I had A LOT of help putting it together....











And finally she was built, sealed and vented with an AHS fitted (I suggest buying an extra tube of sealant if you want to seal it as the one supplied is teeny and only does about 1/4 of the base. I think it's just for the runners)










More pics to follow once the silicone is dry and fluff goes into his new home..



THANK YOU TERAPOD KING OF KINGS!


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

Booo I was at work and missed the delivery of mine


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

fishboy said:


> Mine arrived too. Couldn't believe how quick :gasp:
> 
> Slight courier dents in the box made me nervous about the glass panels...
> 
> ...



So what you actually mean by "had some help" the girls built it while you sat there snapping away.......... I like your style.



I also like the fact you get sealant with the Viv


----------



## mattymcguire95 (Nov 11, 2013)

Carnt upload photos  of new viv gutted


----------

